# Why is the Koopowitz "Tropical Slipper Orchids" book so expensive?



## Elf (Jan 5, 2020)

I suppose it is out of print - does anyone know if it will be reprinted/more available in the future? I love this book, and I am lucky to have access to it in my local library, but I really want a copy of my own


----------



## silence882 (Jan 5, 2020)

Books on such a specific topic (and catering to such a niche market) tend not to be printed in large numbers. As such, they tend to be expensive when they come out. And if they turn out to be popular, the new copies sell out relatively quickly and the price gets jacked up on the secondary market.

Unfortunately, there's no way to know if it will ever have a second printing, although I seriously doubt it. The market is just too small.

Honestly, although technically illegal, you could just take photos of each page and make your own "digital" version. No one would care as long as you don't distribute it.

--Stephen


----------



## Elf (Jan 5, 2020)

silence882 said:


> Books on such a specific topic (and catering to such a niche market) tend not to be printed in large numbers. As such, they tend to be expensive when they come out. And if they turn out to be popular, the new copies sell out relatively quickly and the price gets jacked up on the secondary market.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no way to know if it will ever have a second printing, although I seriously doubt it. The market is just too small.
> 
> ...



So you are confirming that there was just one printing, and a small one at that? The original list price was US$59.95, but it is regularly listed now between US$200-$400. This is typically only seen with rare/older books.

Sadly, when the library copy of this book is not in my hands, it just languishes in the stacks - but of course I feel very lucky that no one seems to check it out but me (who checks it out over and over and over!) 

I would never illegally duplicate this type of copyrighted material. I do hope someone will know if there is any whisper of a rumor about it being reprinted.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## emydura (Jan 6, 2020)

I think I got mind for $39 Australian when I bought mine. I now wished I bought 10 copies. They sold out pretty quick. You would think this and the given demand would mean it is worth another rerun.


----------



## Elf (Jan 7, 2020)

emydura said:


> I think I got mind for $39 Australian when I bought mine. I now wished I bought 10 copies. They sold out pretty quick. You would think this and the given demand would mean it is worth another rerun.



Makes sense to me, Emydura!


----------



## chris20 (Jan 7, 2020)

And not just a reprint—a new edition. The book is now 12 years old. Plenty of new species and hybrids to discuss.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jan 7, 2020)

There's a copy on eBay for about $145, if that's of interest...


----------



## Elf (Jan 10, 2020)

cpmaniac said:


> There's a copy on eBay for about $145, if that's of interest...



That's a pretty good price - best one I'm finding right now is $129 plus shipping, which is at about half of the best price I was able to find last year!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 20, 2020)

It is an excellent book, I would like to see an updated new edition also!


----------



## troy (Jan 20, 2020)

I think this book is a scalper item...bought and resold at twice the price


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 21, 2020)

Oh geez. On amazon Australia, 600 dollars. No way. Might as well buy some orchids hahaha.

But I have to say - with the existence of the internet these days, the other option is to just grab photos of plant and flower images of the plants we're interested in - not from that book - but just from internet photos.


----------

